# I need advice.... any one?!!



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

I had done endocopy mounth ago and they took a biopsy and the ruslt came that I have bacteria on my stomach and the Dr toold me that I need ANTIBIOTICS so I took the ANTIBIOTICS and it make me very sick and my IBS gose so bad last night I had the worst bian I ever filt in this year can any one advice me what to do on the other hand I need to take the ANTIBIOTICS for hole week in order to kill the bacteria SO I NEED HELP


----------



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. Yes, the antiobiotics used to kill the bacteria in your stomach are known for causing diarreah because it's killing off good bacteria also. But, that is the only way to get rid of the bad bacteria. Ask your doctor if it's ok for you to take an anti-diarreah medicine. That may help.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I had the same problem once. I came down with something that had my IBS flaring up big time and needed an antibiotic. The antibiotic caused major cramping, many many many trips to the loo, and horrible D. The doctor prescribed an anti-diahrreal, which worked okay but things didn't really calm down until I finished the antibiotics.


----------

